# Diffficulté avec le SAV d'Apple france



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2000)

Gros problème avec le SAV d'Apple France.
Mon iBook a un problème de disque dur.
Il ne démarre pas au quart de tour...
Le problème a été constaté par un centre de maintenance en France (Dijon)... malheuresement le centre de maintenance Européen ne trouve aucun problème. Mon iBook a déjà fait 2 voyages en Hollande sans résultat. Je ne sais plus quoi faire???
Incroyable!!!!


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (23 Juin 2014)

gné héhé


----------

